# Is Vitamins really Provide any Energy



## jones34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Vitamins do not directly serve as a source of energy, but they aid the enzymes that generate energy from the energy producing nutrients like protein, carbohydrates and fats. Thus, they play an important role in helping out in the chemical reaction that leads to fruitful generation of energy, which enables you to perform your daily routine activities effectively.

Adequate vitamin intake promotes health fitness, by strengthening the bones and teeth. It makes your immune system strong, thereby enabling you to overcome various kinds of infections. For example, vitamin B3 works in combination with coenzyme Q10 and contributes a great deal in boosting your energy levels.

Vitamin B6 plays a vital role in human metabolism. Vitamin B12 acts as an active participant in the biochemical reactions that lead to the production of energy. Infact, it is for this reason that vitamin B12 is sometimes also referred as energy vitamin. Vitamin C is requisite for the synthesis of a small molecule named carnitine that helps in transporting fat to the cellular organelles called mitochondria, for its conversion into energy.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe what you are trying to say is that vitamins will "balance out" the foods that we eat to maximize the energy levels.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

My wife always makes me take my vitamins.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

it is very easy for a typical vitamin pill to pass through your system without you getting any benefit from it, you might as well be eating rocks... I chew my multivitamins thoroughly to at least give my body a chance to absorb them.


----------



## james_schwartz (Aug 17, 2009)

Among vitamins and supplements, one of the most common for energy is folic acid. Folic acid is a B vitamin that has been proven to increase energy levels.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

james_schwartz said:


> Among vitamins and supplements, one of the most common for energy is folic acid. Folic acid is a B vitamin that has been proven to increase energy levels.


it's also UBER IMPORTANT as a pre-natal in preventing certain birth-defects


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

I notice a BIG difference in my energy levels when I don't take my vitamins. Since I have trouble swallowing pills, I take kids' gummy bear vitamins, only I take two of them to get what an adult needs. I have a very good diet, rich in raw and other nutrient-dense foods, but I really think the vitamins help along with that.


----------



## kevinchamp (Jul 15, 2010)

The normal tension of day-to-day life, along with deficiencies of essential daily nutrients, put our bodies under a tremendous amount of stress. That's why it is so essential to take nutritional supplements for daily nutrition.Act as anti-oxidant, helping to protect our cells against cancer and other disease


----------



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

*Vitamins*

I worked for years for our county water department, on a multi-year watershed field restoration project, which involved; 12-hour days, hiking each day 3-5 miles everyday, carrying chainsaws/gas & oil/defoliant & sprayers into the field. While wearing 3-layers of protective gear, if I would forget to take my daily vitamin/supplement mix, by midday I would feel like I had the flu, so I would say YES! to vitamins. I may not have felt an immediate 'vitamin boost' every morning I took my vitamins/supplements, but I sure could tell whenever I forgot to take them.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

The human body doesn't absorb many vitamins and minerals efficiently in refined concentrated pill form I was asking about wheat grass juice and other natural sources of vitamin/ mineral supplements in another post.

"A NATURAL VITAMIN DELIVERY SYSTEM
One of the problems with vitamin pills is that lots of your dollars get flushed away in the form of an attractive and mighty expensive green-yellow pee. The cells get precious little. I was impressed with the patented fructose cellular delivery system though, until I began to study how the nutrients of raw fruits and vegetables are assimilated into the body. Well, guess what! Sure enough, sugars like fructose in fruit act as a delivery system for a variety of micronutrients including vitamins. And they do a much better job of it than the gorilla toe pills. God already had the patent.
The vitamins that occur in whole foods are integrally related to a large diversity of other naturally occurring molecules that assist absorption and assimilation. When vitamins are isolated and packaged into pills, they are poorly absorbed and can even cause imbalances in body chemistry. There is no such thing as an isolate in nature. It is completely man-made.
You may have heard of the word "cofactor." Vitamin C derived naturally from plants has cofactors in the form of bioflavonoids. They increase the bioavailability of vitamin C by 30 percent. There are many cofactors, scores yet to be discovered, that are naturally found in food. They work hand in hand, helping the human body absorb essential nutrients. They may not be recognized as essential, but their job of making essential nutrients more digestible is vital to human health. "

Vitamins In Food VS Vitamins in Pills.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I take a daily vitamin regimin if a multi vitamin, C, E and a B complex. I can begin to feel a change in my body when I go through a period of not taking them. I take them after breakfast so they get absorbed into the food. I have a years supply put away with my preps.


----------

